# RANSOMWARE & DIGITAL COINS



## Hardcore Games (Mar 21, 2021)

RANSOMWARE & DIGITAL COINS
					

It seems that Ransomware thieves are loaded up with illicit digital coins. Last year the Australian Toll Group was hit twice, first in January and again in May. NetWalker was the first attack but the May attack used Nefilim ransomware. Grubman Shire Meiselas & Sacks suffered an attack by the...




					www.hardcoregames.ca
				




Ransomware is a growing problem.  Digital coins are a vector to allow criminals to evade prosecution.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 22, 2021)

I updated the post and found more pics of graphics cards apparently collecting dust


----------

